# Help dogs and puppies find new homes on Facebook!



## Destiny83 (Jul 15, 2013)

:wave: Hi everyone!

I wanted to let everyone know about a new group on Facebook where you can post about dogs or puppies in a shelter, find a new friend, or just help get the word out about doggies in need by liking and sharing. Many posts about dog info too.

Animals Need Our Help Too! 
http://www.facebook.com/helpouranimals2

Excepting animal lovers from everywhere!

Thanks!


----------

